# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Đường Lombard - khu phố ngoạn mục nhất thế giới

## dulichnt

Đường Lombard nổi tiếng là con đường độc đáo khúc khủyu nhất thế giới.

Đường Lombard ở thành phố San Francisco, thành phố lớn nhất miền tây nước Mỹ, là con đường một chiều nằm trên ngọn đồi Russian tọa lạc giữa đường Hyde và đường Leavenworth với đoạn đường dốc và nhiều khúc quanh gắt, nổi tiếng là con đường độc đáo khúc khủya nhất thế giới.

Những khúc cua "cù chỏ" vốn được thiết kế để giải quyết 27% độ dốc tự nhiên của ngọn đồi, giúp cho lưu thông xe cộ dễ dàng hơn. Con đường khúc khủy độc đáo này dành để phục vụ cho giao thông một chiều hướng từ trên đồi Russian đi xuống. Đoạn đường quanh co đẹp mắt này dài khoảng 400 mét và được lát gạch đỏ.

----------


## Amp21

Xời cứ như vượt qua chướng ngại vật ý  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

nhìn thick nhỉ... chỗ này mà chụp ảnh quá tuyệt

----------


## h20love

đúng là không thể ngoạn mục hơn được nữa........

----------

